# HPA Performance Haldex Controllers ***Group Buy Opportunity***



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Due to a high volume of interest recently through Vortex forums and IMs, we are pleased to announce a special price break, based upon volume purchase, on one of our most popular upgrades: *Haldex Performance Controllers*. The “*Group Buy*” concept in this instance applies to _all available controllers and applications_, provided minimum purchase quantities are met or exceeded. 










Rules for the Haldex Group Buy are as follows:

o	Minimum of *15 orders * required to take advantage of this special pricing. 
o	Offer available for orders destined to the *Continental USA or Canada*. 
o	*Free ground shipping* included in price. 
o	Deadline for orders is *Friday, May 6th, 2011*. 
o	Orders will be shipped upon reaching the *minimum 15 quantity required*. 
o	Online ordering through *Paypal* at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm, or phone orders by *Visa or MasterCard* by calling *604.598.8520 x 103*
o	Orders will be shipped to *Verified Addresses only*. 
o	*Canadian orders* will be subject to applicable taxes.


*PRICING*:

Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller

Regular Price $999.00 plus $40.00 shipping
Group Buy Price $899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $140.00***

Gen. 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller

Regular Price $1099.00 plus $40.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $240.00***

Gen. 4 Switchable Stock/Race/Eco Controller

Regular Price $1099.00 plus $50.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $250.00***

Haldex COMBO: Gen. 2 or Gen 4 Controller + Cable/Switch

Regular Price $1298.00 plus $55.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$999.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $355.00***

Haldex Cable/Switch (For Gen.2/4 controllers)

Regular Price $299.00 plus $15.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$199.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $115.00***

FEATURES AND APPLICATIONS:

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm

The sophisticated Haldex based all wheel drive system used in specific VW and Audi AWD cars monitors throttle input, ABS wheel speed sensors, steering angle, etc to anticipate and distribute torque transfer from the engine to the driveline. 

*Features*:

-Creates more favorable or more aggressive handling characteristics. 
-Controls torque transmission through increasing/decreasing over steer providing consistent performance and safer driving properties. 
-Transfers power between the front and rear wheels more proactively than the OEM system. 










These Haldex controllers are an ideal upgrade for autocross, road racing, and even street driving, as well as enhancements to poor weather driving. 

*Applications*: 

Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller

Applications: Mk4 R32, Gen 1 Audi TT

Gen. 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller

Applications: Mk5 R32, Gen 2 Audi TT, Audi A3

Gen. 4 Switchable Stock/Race/Eco Controller

Applications: 

0BR Couplings Audi A3, S3, TT, TTS Quattro 
0BS Couplings: Passat 4-motion 
0AY Couplings: Tiguan 
0BY Couplings: Audi TTRS Quattro

Haldex COMBO

See Gen. 2 or Gen.4 application list.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

as long as i can do this in may after i get my paycheck then count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Just got a call from my body shop looks like my bodykit and paint is going to run me 2k more than i was hoping.....might have to wait and see now....:facepalm: but if its still going by the end of may early june count me in! :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> 1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
> 2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If only I wasn't a poor college student because this has been on my list


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> If only I wasn't a poor college student because this has been on my list


I picked up a used Blue unit and love it... go get that second job for 1 week and then quit :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I picked up a used Blue unit and love it... go get that second job for 1 week and then quit :thumbup:


You mean go get a job lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
9. ubr32 (Gen.1)
10. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
11. volksvrsex (Gen.1)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2)???
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
9. ubr32 (Gen.1)
10. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
11. ported2flow (Gen.1)
12. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch)
13. Wings88 (Gen.2)???
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch)
14. 
15.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

does this controller (gen 1) transform the awd system into a torsion style system where the power is 50/50 front to back all the time?
the description on the website doesn't seem clear to me
cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haldex is electronic and torsion is mechanical. 2 completely different things. And the torsion ratio is not 50/50. The controller simply distributes the power better. That is all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your interest in our Haldex performance controllers. Based upon the quickly expanding list, there is little doubt we will hit the target of 15 orders. Therefore, *I would like to start collecting payments* (at the group buy price) from the names on the list, to make the ordering/shipping process easier.

As per the group buy rules:

_1. Online ordering through Paypal at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm, or phone orders by *Visa or MasterCard* by calling *604.598.8520 x 103*
2. Orders will be shipped to Verified Addresses only. 
3. Canadian orders will be subject to applicable taxes._

Some of you have expressed interest in other HPA products that you would like ordered in conjunction with your Haldex controller. In these instances, you must call HPA directly for payment instructions.

The Haldex controllers will be shipped in sequence, _based upon when the payments are received_. The sooner you get your payment in, the sooner you will receive your product.

Any questions? Please IM or e-mail me directly.

Thanks!


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

volksvrsex said:


> does this controller (gen 1) transform the awd system into a torsion style system where the power is 50/50 front to back all the time?
> the description on the website doesn't seem clear to me
> cheers


Sorry the Question is for Darryl.
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haldex is electronic and torsion is mechanical. 2 completely different things. And the torsion ratio is not 50/50. The controller simply distributes the power better.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

can you explain how yours is different from the stock controller and the blue one.
The reason i ask these questions as there is a lot of conflicting info on the net about the different controllers.
I'm hoping you as the distributor for the product can provide a definitive answer on this!

from ur website

"Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking"

were the Quattro's of the 80's torsion not Haldex....or am i totally wrong?

hence, my question about the the controller you offer simulating the torsion set up as you say it "mimics" it.
Please can you clear this up for me
thanks
Matt


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear it from me, but
The stock disengages the haldex when you let off the gas for better MPG's. It essentially makes the car more FWD then AWD. 
The orange "stealth" keeps the rear wheels engaged all the time. So it acts like the torsion system does. It still won't send more then a certain percent of the power to the rear wheels which the torsion can.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know you don't want to hear it from me, but
> The stock disengages the haldex when you let off the gas for better MPG's. It essentially makes the car more FWD then AWD.
> The orange "stealth" keeps the rear wheels engaged all the time. So it acts like the torsion system does. It still won't send more then a certain percent of the power to the rear wheels which the torsion can.


it's nothing personal, and i appreciate ur input PLAYED TT, but some of what you have said contradicts what i have read about the controllers.

I'm hoping for a definitive explanation from HPA that's all


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I hear what your saying. You can't trust everyone online believe me. No harm. I just like giving answers so people aren't waiting around for forum sponsors to respond.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know you don't want to hear it from me, but
> The stock disengages the haldex when you let off the gas for better MPG's. It essentially makes the car more FWD then AWD.
> The orange "stealth" keeps the rear wheels engaged all the time. So it acts like the torsion system does. It still won't send more then a certain percent of the power to the rear wheels which the torsion can.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm still hoping hpa will chime in with a full expaination as they are the ones selling the units.
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

volksvrsex said:


> I'm still hoping hpa will chime in with a full expaination as they are the ones selling the units.
> thx



The stock Haldex disengages the rear wheels during braking as does the Blue Controller.

This Competition ( aka Orange ) keeps the rear wheels engaged during braking, this MIMICS the torison system on the Audi. 

This upgrade increases torque transmission upon acceleration providing consistent performance with increased over-steer. Power split will be as close to 50/50 as is possible with the Haldex System. 

The torque-transmission is influenced by how fast you press the accelerator down. At higher speeds the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties. 

So coles notes:

Wont disengage under braking, and transmits power to rear wheels upon acceleration. Without the need for traction loss first. 

No VW used Haldex system will send more then 50% of the power to rear wheels.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

volksvrsex said:


> I'm still hoping hpa will chime in with a full expaination as they are the ones selling the units.
> thx


 True. It is their job lol


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The stock Haldex disengages the rear wheels during braking as does the Blue Controller.
> 
> This Competition ( aka Orange ) keeps the rear wheels engaged during braking, this MIMICS the torison system on the Audi.
> 
> ...


so it does not engage the rear at 50% full time? it still releases the rear wheels at certain times such as crusing on the hwy?or when there is no throttle input such as coasting?
and will only keep the rear wheels engaged under braking if they were engaged prior to the brakes being applied?
so basically it functions the same as the stock and blue execpt it engages with less throttle imput and will not dissengage under braking providing the rear wheels were engaged prior to braking.
I want to be clear on this as there is a ton of confusion on the net regarding these controllers, i found the info on yor website wasn't black and white for me either.

like i said i'm hoping you can clear up the confusion for me and i'm sure many others, as you are the distributor of the product and have all the answers.
cheers Matt:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

volksvrsex said:


> so it does not engage the rear at 50% full time? it still releases the rear wheels at certain times such as crusing on the hwy?or when there is no throttle input such as coasting?
> and will only keep the rear wheels engaged under braking if they were engaged prior to the brakes being applied?
> so basically it functions the same as the stock and blue execpt it engages with less throttle imput and will not dissengage under braking providing the rear wheels were engaged prior to braking.


Matt,

Feel free to call us directly at 604.598.8520 x 103, or by e-mail at [email protected] with your remaining inquiries. Thank you in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch)
14. 
15. 

Let's get those payments in! And for reference...I am able to fit an HPA dog bone mount inside the Haldex shipping box. If any of you are interested in getting one of these at the same time, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Matt,
> 
> Feel free to call us directly at 604.598.8520 x 103, or by e-mail at [email protected] with your remaining inquiries. Thank you in advance. :thumbup:


 i can email u if want me to?
but could u please answer the questions here for the benifit of others who are considering purchasing one like i am.
you will agree posting the definitive anwser here for the benifit of all haldex owners by the dealer would be very benfical.
cheers
matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

volksvrsex said:


> so it does not engage the rear at 50% full time? it still releases the rear wheels at certain times such as crusing on the hwy?or when there is no throttle input such as coasting?
> and will only keep the rear wheels engaged under braking if they were engaged prior to the brakes being applied?
> so basically it functions the same as the stock and blue execpt it engages with less throttle imput and will not dissengage under braking providing the rear wheels were engaged prior to braking.
> I want to be clear on this as there is a ton of confusion on the net regarding these controllers, i found the info on yor website wasn't black and white for me either.
> ...


I think you need to do some research into how a clutch based system works. I could write a novel in here, if you go online to http://www.haldex.com/ and do some reading you'll learn more then you ever wanted about the haldex system. 

In short: 

The wheels do not just engage and disengage, the amount of torque put through the rear haldex varies constantly based on throttle input, ABS wheel speed sensors, steering angle and much more. 

Its not an on off switch except for the factory/blue controller releasing the clutches under braking, which makes all the mechanical braking done by the front wheels. The blue will also never transfer as much torque/power or as fast to the rear wheels as the competetion one will. 

You have greater control, and better turn in if all your wheels are doing the braking, this also allows you to 'late brake' into a corner. This is why the early audi system comparision was posted, they figured this out, it led them to dominate in motorsports until everyone else caught up. 

Stock= :thumbdown:

Blue = disengages under braking, slower to transmit torque to rear wheels, never transfer as much power to rear wheels.

Competetion: . Stays engaged under braking, faster to transmit torque to rear wheels, transfer most possible power to rear wheels.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I think you need to do some research into how a clutch based system works. I could write a novel in here, if you go online to http://www.haldex.com/ and do some reading you'll learn more then you ever wanted about the haldex system.
> 
> In short:
> 
> ...




do you have figures for comparison for the different controllers "faster" and "most" aren't really technical terms that can help me quantify the differences between them.
If i'm going to drop $1000 on one of these things i want to be sure of what i'm getting and the technical differences between them
So the haldex system even with the competition controller will still be reactive and not proactive as with the torsion system? yes or no?
the rear wheels will not be engaged all the time? yes or no
late braking is only improved with the competion controller because the rear driving wheels are not released during braking which has a tendency to unsettle the car? yes or no?
I understand there are many different imupt signals which are sent to the Haldex controller...but the difference with competion unit is it ignores the brake switch signal and manipulates the throttle signal to allow faster engament and later disengagement? yes or no? 
I own cars with both Torsion and Haldex.....i prefer torsion and wish the TT had the torsion system.
With regards to the info out there about the uprated controllers (blue and orange) some people say the rears become engaged all the time like torsion....which i would like....you guys even say on ur site that it mimics systems of the eightes which i thought were torsion.....but they only mimic the systerm under braking right?
so to ask once again:
it does not engage the rear at 50% full time? it still releases the rear wheels at certain times such as crusing on the hwy?or when there is no throttle input such as coasting?
and will only keep the rear wheels engaged under braking if they were engaged prior to the brakes being applied
thanks in advance to clarifying
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. 
15.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

what's the deal with not answering my questions


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

volksvrsex said:


> what's the deal with not answering my questions


He asked you to call him a few posts ago. I feel like it's easier to explain over the phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

volksvrsex said:


> do you have figures for comparison for the different controllers "faster" and "most" aren't really technical terms that can help me quantify the differences between them.
> If i'm going to drop $1000 on one of these things i want to be sure of what i'm getting and the technical differences between them
> So the haldex system even with the competition controller will still be reactive and not proactive as with the torsion system? yes or no?
> the rear wheels will not be engaged all the time? yes or no
> ...



I cannot give you the time difference as it varies, you seem to think this is a finite program that this system works on, its not its an active system and its always changing. 

_So the haldex system even with the competition controller will still be reactive and not proactive as with the torsion system? yes or no?_ YES

_I understand there are many different imupt signals which are sent to the Haldex controller...but the difference with competion unit is it ignores the brake switch signal and manipulates the throttle signal to allow faster engament and later disengagement? yes or no? _

No. It does not manipulate it, it just lends more weight to its input then the blue or stock controller. 

_With regards to the info out there about the uprated controllers (blue and orange) some people say the rears become engaged all the time like torsion....which i would like....you guys even say on ur site that it mimics systems of the eightes which i thought were torsion.....but they only mimic the systerm under braking right? 
_
Correct, thats all the statement is saying, it never says under acceleration. " *Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners.* " That said you will have a greater amount of power going to the rear wheels, I cant say how much, as its totaly dependent on the situation ( up to a max of ~50% ) 
_
it does not engage the rear at 50% full time? it still releases the rear wheels at certain times such as crusing on the hwy?or when there is no throttle input such as coasting?
and will only keep the rear wheels engaged under braking if they were engaged prior to the brakes being applied
thanks in advance to clarifying_

No it does not engage the rear 50% full time, again please go read how the Haldex system works at www.haldex.com When there is little torque ( say highway speed cruising ) it will reduce the power to the rear wheels, as to lessen the chance of oversteer. Its never disengaged, so there isnt any way for you to hit the brakes with it 'disengaged '

This is the last clarifaction I'm going to spell out on here, please if you have ANY other questions phone me, I'll be happy to explain it to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) :beer: (paid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)

5 payments in! 10 to go!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Tomorrow is the last day, lets get those payments finished up so we can ship these units out!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) :beer: (paid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
16. DeckManDubs (Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller) :beer: (Paid)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> 1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
> 2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
> 3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
> 4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
> ...


Thanks DeckManDubs!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid) 
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1) :beer: (paid) 
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1) (dropped out)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch) (dropped out)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) (paid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch):beer: (paid)
16. DeckManDubs (Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller) :beer: (Paid) 


Well, the deadline has come and gone and 9 orders have been confirmed but we are still waiting hear back from the following folks who signed up: 

320hpBlack TT
2010 TTS
71camaro
PsychoChild
ubr32
ported2flow

We don’t want to leave anyone high and dry, but really counted on at least 15 orders to make this price happen so we have decided to extend the deadline until 5pm PST this Friday, May 13th for anyone who has signed up but not paid, or, anyone new who wants to jump on board.

Order online at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm or call 604-598-8520 x 103 to take advantage of these savings now… Spread the word!

PS - If you have signed up but are unable to take advantage of this opportunity, please shoot us a short note to let us know :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

The Group buy will proceed.

The units are on their way to us from Haldex, as soon as they arrive I'll box them up and ship them out to all those that paid.

Thank you for participating in the group buy and we look forward to hearing your feedback!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got mine in today! Hopefully toss it in this weekend and try to get some track time soon to try it out!


----------

